# How to survive the end of the universe



## twilyth (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a long article but interesting.  Excerpt is from the end on page 3



> The universe would live on forever, though only as a shadow of its former vibrant self. It would gradually become darker, colder, and emptier as the scant remaining matter decays or gets sucked up by the giant black holes at the core of every galaxy. Once they have gobbled up every semblance of matter, in about 10[^]100 years, even the black holes will evaporate and disappear.
> 
> That is a bleak scenario, but it’s not the bleakest, says Dartmouth College physicist Robert Caldwell. According to his calculations, the Big Chill would be a  happy ending compared with something he and his colleague Marc Kamionkowski have dubbed the Big Rip. In his 2003 paper “Phantom Energy and Cosmic Doomsday,” Caldwell explored the possibility that in the future dark energy will grow even stronger. At present it makes itself felt only over huge distances, such as the gaps between clusters of galaxies, but Caldwell says that some theories indicate that dark energy might just be kicking into gear. If that is the case, then within 20 billion years—fairly early in our sojourn around a red dwarf—dark energy could start to wreak havoc on much smaller objects.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm in the process of building my own YT-1300 freighter, The Corellian Engineering Corporation is such a nightmare to deal with but when finished I be ready for the end of our world. 





Now how many will google my new toy?


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2012)

Didn't need Google to know what the most awesome ship ever made is.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2012)

You da man.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

GOD I WISH IT WOULD ALL HAPPEN RIGHT NOW! 
Who cares by the time all this crap even happens AMD might just have a faster CPU than Intel and then Bang just like that it is all over!


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2012)

OH THE IRONY!!!


I think a ship like the Battlestar Galactica would be suited best with the way its FTL works... From a visual perspective anyway. It would be a crapshoot though. You could enter the data to jump the ship as far away as you want, you just don't know where you're going to land.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> OH THE IRONY!!!
> 
> 
> I think a ship like the Battlestar Galactica would be suited best with the way it's FTL works... From a visual perspective anyway.



NO way the USS Enterprise would be far better suited for this because it has shield generators!


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2012)

trickson said:


> NO way the USS Enterprise would be far better suited for this because it has shield generators!



Sheild generators would be of no use in this scenario.. Though, the teleporters might. It would work in the same way as a Battlestar FTL drive. But really the only way I can see this being done with with some sort of inter-dimensional device. I don't think you can be driving along in universe #1, then just cross some border into #2.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay if we are going just for pure survival here the the Galactica  or Pegasus would win hands due to sheer size and the fact they are basically Space "cities". Complete with there own fleet of fighters (Vipers). And I would have to have Starbuck.


Maybe I can have my Falcon on the Galactica.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't think you can be driving along in universe #1, then just cross some border into #2.



Yeah me too. But do you really think that man kind will even see this day any way? I mean look at us! Barely out of dippers as it is and we are on the brink of self destruction! I think that man kind will not make it to this day. Some huge space object will wipe us out long before we ever see the end of the universe! At least I hope so!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 2, 2012)

In the 1850s, it was thought that the universe would die of "heat death" through the process of entropy...

"The heat death of the universe is a suggested ultimate fate of the universe, in which the universe has diminished to a state of no thermodynamic free energy and therefore can no longer sustain motion or life."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe

It sounds eerily similar to the "Big Chill"   Our minds have to rationalize the rational world around us, yet there is still an infinite amount to ever be discovered.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2012)

Hence our "Ships"


----------



## twilyth (Mar 2, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah me too. But do you really think that man kind will even see this day any way? I mean look at us! Barely out of dippers as it is and we are on the brink of self destruction! I think that man kind will not make it to this day. Some huge space object will wipe us out long before we ever see the end of the universe! At least I hope so!


One of the many things I find amusing is how people think I'm daft because of some of the things I tell them only for them to find the exact same information, 10 or 20 years later, on the news and in the headlines.  I know I'm patting myself on the back, but fuck it.  I was telling people about the dangers of an asteroid strike over 20 years ago and got labeled "crazy" by my knuckle-dragging co-workers - who weren't stupid people by any means. Ten years later it gets made into a movie. Well, I suppose I should at least be grateful that enough people saw the danger that they actually did something about it - that's more than I can say unfortunately.


Sasqui said:


> In the 1850s, it was thought that the universe would die of "heat death" through the process of entropy...
> 
> "The heat death of the universe is a suggested ultimate fate of the universe, in which the universe has diminished to a state of no thermodynamic free energy and therefore can no longer sustain motion or life."
> 
> ...


This is why I always try to preach the idea of not being bound by artificial constructs like "logic."  Reason and rationality - of course, but that's not always the same thing.  Until you can see beyond the limits you impose on yourself, you'll just keep recycling the same old ideas. /rant.


----------



## Jdat (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I really hope that universe will crunch itself. The idea of full entropy dislikes my a lot. Imagine, heat / infinite. What a depressing end.. 

If humans don't kill ourselves, we'll be like a plague. Spreading carbon life around the galaxy..
I can see some angry aliens, lol too much startrek


----------



## Drone (Mar 2, 2012)

By that time humans will be so advanced and cool that they could easily alter space-time and stop the ever growing entropy. They could create other universe and stuff like that.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2012)

Drone said:


> By that time humans will be so advanced and cool that they could easily alter space-time and stop the ever growing entropy. They could create other universe and stuff like that.



True to a point that people are getting more advanced but people are all so getting dumber too.

Even if some one survive the end,  they would not survive the after most people would not know how to cope with having a local shop lol.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 2, 2012)

I though we couldn't travel between universes because of some rule against adding or subtracting energy to the universe.


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 2, 2012)

how to survive the end of the universe? man that shit's easy - go get yourself assimilated.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

No one get's out of life alive!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 2, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah me too. But do you really think that man kind will even see this day any way? I mean look at us! Barely out of dippers as it is and we are on the brink of self destruction! I think that man kind will not make it to this day. Some huge space object will wipe us out long before we ever see the end of the universe! At least I hope so!



Diapers?  I don't remember having any dippers...


Humanity is a less than reasonable assumption.  Homo Sapien will likely see its end long before the universe.  We may be the fore runners of the fore runners of those that see the end, who knows.  To think that some iteration of what we currently are will last those milennia is hubris in the extreme.

You're welcome to conjecture about the end of humanity, and its follies.  At the same time, we're the only chance for Earth to still have life if a chunk of rock decides to finally come after us.  Nobel or not, survival of this planet will depend on humans stepping up to the plate and solving bigger issues.  Whether you have faith in good nature or not, a problem that large will bring every human together.  Call me sentimental, but there's nothing like a disaster to bring people together.


----------



## laszlo (Mar 2, 2012)

i don't think we should care about this;we have our problems now which must be solved;let the people who may live after 10.000...... years (if we don't kill our-self till than) to have headache about that so "live long and prosper" ironic no?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm of to see my mate ford Prefect and Arthur Dent  I got a towel and my hitchhikers's guide to the Galaxy) 
I'm going to put my faith in the infiniate inprobability drive (its so superior when compared to warp/wormhole drives


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 2, 2012)

(i read only the quote) good and accurate up to "THE LAST ESCAPE ", star trek after that

edit: actually the description of the big rip isnt that great. i thought big rip was caldwell's invention, is he the original author of the linked article or only mentioned for credibility?

during the big rip the event horizon of "your" universe will shrink over time, which means that you can't see particles beyond that event horizon and those particles won't be able to interact with the particles near you, so no gravity or electromagnetism.
this means for every observer at the same time, the observer's local view of the universe becomes smaller and smaller. i always think of star trek tng episode "remember me" when the big rip comes up


----------

